# obitum hominum



## figofredo

Carissimi,

how would you translate the expression "obitum hominum", as it goes inserted in the title of this book, written by the Swiss theologian Ludwig Lavater: _De spectris, lemuribus et magnis atque insolitis fragoribus et prasagitionibus quae obitum hominum_, clades mutationesque imperiorum praecedunt"? I have already translated most part of this title, but it might as well be full of mistakes.

Thank you.


----------



## Quiviscumque

obitus, -us : morte (ac. sing. obitum)
homo, hominis: homem (gen. pl. hominum)

http://ablemedia.com/ctcweb/showcase/wordsonline.html


----------



## figofredo

Thank you, but I'm looking for the meaning of that expression "as it goes inserted" in the phrase, i.e., acting as subordinative, if I say it correctly. What you just gave me any dictionary can do, but I'm sorry if this request of mine shows how unlearned I am rather than posing a true challenge to you.

Atenciosamente, 

G.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

"...which presage persons' deaths"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

figofredo said:


> Carissimi,
> 
> how would you translate the expression "obitum hominum", as it goes inserted in the title of this book, written by the Swiss theologian Ludwig Lavater: _De spectris, lemuribus et magnis atque insolitis fragoribus et prasagitionibus quae obitum hominum_, clades mutationesque imperiorum praecedunt"? I have already translated most part of this title, but it might as well be full of mistakes.
> 
> Thank you.



Could you please give your try ?  Anyhow the meaning of _obitum hominum _cannot change inserted in any clause . Here this phrase is one of the three direct objects  (1 _obitum hominum_, 2 _clades_, 3 _mutationesque imperiorum_ ) of the verb _praecedunt ; _the suject is the relative pronoun _quae _the antecedents of which are _insolitis fragoribus et prasagitionibus . _Hope it helps.


----------



## Quiviscumque

figofredo said:


> Thank you, but I'm looking for the meaning of that expression "as it goes inserted" in the phrase, i.e., acting as subordinative, if I say it correctly..



Sorry, I was thinking you were confused by the similar endings ("-um") of two consecutive words.

No subordinative, it is a plain, typical title with a plain, typical Latin word order:

"On [...certain things] that presage persons' death [...and other things]"


----------



## figofredo

Quiviscumque, Scholiast and J.F. de Troyes, les agradezco. I believe I had it all right, after your answers. And, in reply to de Troyes, I fear my being too ridiculous, by showing to you what resulted from my attempt of translating this phrase, since I'd not adventure myself by doing so in English. I have nonetheless translated it to Portuguese, which follows.

"Dos espectros, lêmures e maiores, todavia insólitos, boatos e presságios que precedem a morte dos homens, a destruição e o império da mutação"


----------



## Fred_C

figofredo said:


> "Dos espectros, lêmures e maiores, todavia insólitos, boatos e presságios que precedem a morte dos homens, a destruição e o império da mutação os câmbios de impérios"


----------

